# Prayers



## eman (Apr 27, 2011)

Please  pray to whatever higher power that you believe in that they bless the folks from Arkansas to the east coast of the USA. There have been major tornados today that hit very populated areas in Alabama.

 the tornados are still on the ground in places and heading toward the North carolina, Maryland, DC area.

 This will go down in the books as one of the worst storm systems to hit Alabama. Reports of 2 towns being totally devistated.


----------



## fife (Apr 27, 2011)

As you asked.


----------



## eman (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Barney,

 Now they are saying that this outbreak will be in the top 5 in US history.


----------



## meateater (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayers sent, Hopefully mother nature calms down.


----------



## michael ark (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the prayers. Had tornado come through today again .It landed south side of town and stayed on ground for 10 miles with golf ball size hail. We have pop.67,000 here .Not sure if more died, body count for state was at 8 souls this am.Had 15 ft 6"thick limb fall  hit my deck bounce off and land by smoker .Deck took one for smoker .At least i still have power.


----------



## miamirick (Apr 27, 2011)

gob bless you folks dealing with those,   ill gladly take a hurricane anyday over a tornado,  at least we can get ready for hurricanes


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 27, 2011)

I will gladly take an earthquake or fire any day over those dang things. We can get the house and property ready for both of them but you cant ready for those damn things 

Good luck and prayers sent


----------



## dtcunni (Apr 28, 2011)

My family lives in nw Tennessee and I've been fervently praying for the whole region.


----------



## mc73 (Apr 28, 2011)

Prayers for safety to all in the thick of it and their families as well.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 28, 2011)

Prayers sent from NC..........


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

Prayers sent from here too!


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 28, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## burn-it (Apr 28, 2011)

Prayers from the the west coast . . .


----------



## nwdave (Apr 28, 2011)

Prayers and best wishes for all being devastated by these storms and tornadoes.


----------



## fourashleys (Apr 29, 2011)

Prayers sent. Lived through many tornadoes and don't wish them on anyone.


----------



## venture (May 1, 2011)

Seen em and don't like em.  Prayers for all.  Do we have any members who have been directly affected?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 1, 2011)

Prayers on the way...

We've lived through several close-calls from tornadoes and other severe weather...August 12, '05 was way too close for comfort, with our home suffering from moderate hail damage, and homes just a few hundred feet away were totally destroyed...not fun, no matter who you are, where you live or what you live in. Mobile home parks seem to be a tornado magnet, btw...

Eric


----------



## michael ark (May 2, 2011)

Thank you for all the prayers. As for us we are still in our home with power.I live on Crowley's ridge it rises250 to 500 ft above alluvial plain.Now i know what Johnny cash meant by his song five feet high and rising he's form these parts .I know how everyone loves pictures so here some http://theloop.kait8.com/FeaturedGallery.aspx  The wal-mart with water to the celling is were my wife's family is from .Her grand ma and grand pa live their.They ain't moving either he is Korea war pow survivor tougher than coffin nails.He lives on a ridge too.Rivers are over their banks north south east and west of us.With heavy rains today  tomorrow and more storms predicted Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2011)

Just found this thread,

Better late than never----prayers for those in need coming from Macungie, PA.

We are blessed in my area---hurricanes die out pretty good before they get here----tornadoes are rare & small here----About the worst we get are NorEasters, and big snow & ice storms, and most people around here can handle that stuff.

Bear


----------



## michael ark (May 2, 2011)

Sorry my link don't work try http://www.kait8.com  then go to the loop.Tried to remove link but can't tried 3 times gave up this should work.


----------



## eman (Apr 27, 2011)

Please  pray to whatever higher power that you believe in that they bless the folks from Arkansas to the east coast of the USA. There have been major tornados today that hit very populated areas in Alabama.

 the tornados are still on the ground in places and heading toward the North carolina, Maryland, DC area.

 This will go down in the books as one of the worst storm systems to hit Alabama. Reports of 2 towns being totally devistated.


----------



## fife (Apr 27, 2011)

As you asked.


----------



## eman (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Barney,

 Now they are saying that this outbreak will be in the top 5 in US history.


----------



## meateater (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayers sent, Hopefully mother nature calms down.


----------



## michael ark (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the prayers. Had tornado come through today again .It landed south side of town and stayed on ground for 10 miles with golf ball size hail. We have pop.67,000 here .Not sure if more died, body count for state was at 8 souls this am.Had 15 ft 6"thick limb fall  hit my deck bounce off and land by smoker .Deck took one for smoker .At least i still have power.


----------



## miamirick (Apr 27, 2011)

gob bless you folks dealing with those,   ill gladly take a hurricane anyday over a tornado,  at least we can get ready for hurricanes


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 27, 2011)

I will gladly take an earthquake or fire any day over those dang things. We can get the house and property ready for both of them but you cant ready for those damn things 

Good luck and prayers sent


----------



## dtcunni (Apr 28, 2011)

My family lives in nw Tennessee and I've been fervently praying for the whole region.


----------



## mc73 (Apr 28, 2011)

Prayers for safety to all in the thick of it and their families as well.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 28, 2011)

Prayers sent from NC..........


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

Prayers sent from here too!


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 28, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## burn-it (Apr 28, 2011)

Prayers from the the west coast . . .


----------



## nwdave (Apr 28, 2011)

Prayers and best wishes for all being devastated by these storms and tornadoes.


----------



## fourashleys (Apr 29, 2011)

Prayers sent. Lived through many tornadoes and don't wish them on anyone.


----------



## venture (May 1, 2011)

Seen em and don't like em.  Prayers for all.  Do we have any members who have been directly affected?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 1, 2011)

Prayers on the way...

We've lived through several close-calls from tornadoes and other severe weather...August 12, '05 was way too close for comfort, with our home suffering from moderate hail damage, and homes just a few hundred feet away were totally destroyed...not fun, no matter who you are, where you live or what you live in. Mobile home parks seem to be a tornado magnet, btw...

Eric


----------



## michael ark (May 2, 2011)

Thank you for all the prayers. As for us we are still in our home with power.I live on Crowley's ridge it rises250 to 500 ft above alluvial plain.Now i know what Johnny cash meant by his song five feet high and rising he's form these parts .I know how everyone loves pictures so here some http://theloop.kait8.com/FeaturedGallery.aspx  The wal-mart with water to the celling is were my wife's family is from .Her grand ma and grand pa live their.They ain't moving either he is Korea war pow survivor tougher than coffin nails.He lives on a ridge too.Rivers are over their banks north south east and west of us.With heavy rains today  tomorrow and more storms predicted Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2011)

Just found this thread,

Better late than never----prayers for those in need coming from Macungie, PA.

We are blessed in my area---hurricanes die out pretty good before they get here----tornadoes are rare & small here----About the worst we get are NorEasters, and big snow & ice storms, and most people around here can handle that stuff.

Bear


----------



## michael ark (May 2, 2011)

Sorry my link don't work try http://www.kait8.com  then go to the loop.Tried to remove link but can't tried 3 times gave up this should work.


----------

